# Fuel Filter change - level of effort for DIY



## Gpw76 (May 15, 2016)

Hi all, 

The nearby dealer wants $230 to do the fuel filter change on my 335d. I would like to do this myself. 

Any special procedures, outside of just undoing the line clamps and R&R the filter that I need to consider?

Any insight would be grateful. Thank you!


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

Here is how I did it.
After removing the panel under the car around the front driver seat, the filter and clamp are easy to remove. Get a golf tee or a ziplock bag with an elastic band to plug the line to avoid draining the fuel line when you disconnect the filter.
The new filter will come with a plastic plug on the out side. I prefill the filter with diesel fuel or "Diesel Purge" from Liqui Moly
http://www.amazon.com/Liqui-Moly-2005-Diesel-Purge/dp/B00CPL8OVE
If you manage to put all together without introducing too much air in the system your car will start right away without the need of purging the system. When I did mine, I turned ON the ignition without pressing the brake first. Then I started the car about 30 s later. Car took about 1 to 2 sec to start.

Here is the fuel filter that I used:
http://www.amazon.com/MAHLE-Origina...3-2267-1-1-2504--1-0&sr=1-1&ymm=2010:bmw:335d

If you get a lot of air in the system, it is desirable to activate the lift pump in the tank. For details, search this forum for answers.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

montr, lifting pump doesn't run to prime system if ignition ON and brake pedal not pressed. The few seconds of cranking until start is what reprimed your low press portion of the fuel system. I measured with digital multi meter and no voltage at lifting pump terminals unless in STARTING mode. As you say, several threads on how to prime the system. 

OP, I have written on "other" forum for how I primed but I know pasting it in here will get blanked out. The main stream way I've seen numerous times is using the BAV cable. I can't guide you to the specifics of this way as I don't have direct experience. I had car's battery disconnected and had a separate battery removed from another car. I used the 2nd battery to power the lifting pump directly. Make dang sure you have polarity right if you do it this way. The striped wire is the (+) one. To get to the terminals, remove back seat bottom and also unbolt the access plate (~10" diameter). The BAV cable/software way is way less invasive though. Its about $279 for the enthusiast version with a nice case. Please take caution if you do this my way. No offense intended but if you brick your pump doing with my process, I was trying to steer you to the BAV cable way.


----------



## totitan (May 11, 2013)

I changed mine a couple weeks ago. I just installed it dry and it started after a couple seconds of cranking. The next day I embarked on a high speed run to Colorado and back from socal and it ran phenomenally well. IMHO I dont think you need to spend the time and money to make your fuel pump run before starting the car. The proof, as they say, is in the pudding.


----------



## jfxogara (Oct 26, 2012)

It is straightforward and is described in detail on e90post. The mechanics of r&r are quite straightforward. Recommend priming the pump -- I did it at a DIY last time and used the dealer's tool but this is the only part that can be complicated. As a bonus, if you have deleted SCR injection you can remove that clunky thing that bolts onto the filter for easier access next time.


----------



## diesel fan123 (Nov 25, 2011)

I changed mine, hardest part was getting the car up off the ground and safe to work under.
Did not do anything special with prime or purge or anything, just cranked for 10-15 seconds (no start), waited 5 minutes, did it again, all good to go.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

I wouldn't advise cranking your HP pump for many seconds without priming. It is unnecessary abuse to this very expensive pump. If you are planning out the job ahead of time, I would have the priming scheme worked out. 
I understand several here have done the crank crank crank way. This doesn't guarantee someone won't cause wear on the CP3. 

You are taking some risk if you keep doing it that way after several filter changes. It's just too easy to hook up a power source directly to the low press pump for priming. Instant start afterwards. To each his own.


----------



## Ozer (Sep 17, 2015)

Weirdest thing.. my 3/2010 build date 2011 x5d doesnt have the filter under the driver seat, what gives?
I did front brakes so figured i change the filter since its time but after removing the covers on driver side i could not locate the filter. I know what it looks like and know where it should have been from reading the DIYs.
Am i missing something? *scratches head


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

What does RealOEM say for your VIN?


----------

